# new on the block



## badleroy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello, ive been reading these threads a while now so first things first. I am 42 years old 205 pounds. I have been training for 12 years and I feel pretty good about my build. That being said we all want to be bigger or leaner or whatever our goal. I have 3 buddys i workout with and we started ordering from Naps good gear but my buddy got the seized letter so i want to try other avenues. I ordered from a place called mass builder any one have any experience with them?


----------



## mickems (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the UG. You should post this intro in the new member section.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Jan 31, 2016)

hello and this is a great board to be part of. although I am still new to this as well, there is a lot of no BS advice and research to be done here. never heard of mass builder, most will advise not to go through web sites.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

Never heard of mass builder.  Websites are generally a bad idea since the fed watch like hawks.  Honestly, the feds probably did your friends a favor by seizing anything g from naps.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome aboard. 

Do all the reading you can here at our home. I have a buddy in the same boat you are , his 12 years experience had him using letro as an AI and he never got any blood work.


----------



## badleroy (Jan 31, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Never heard of mass builder.  Websites are generally a bad idea since the fed watch like hawks.  Honestly, the feds probably did your friends a favor by seizing anything g from naps.



I know im new here and my opinion does mean much(yet) but i got some good results with their gear. However i was not knowlegeable enough to know how to keep them.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2016)

badleroy said:


> I know im new here and my opinion does mean much(yet) but i got some good results with their gear. However i was not knowlegeable enough to know how to keep them.



You are new, yes...  but that doesn't mean your opinion doesn't matter.  It will matter more once you have some posts and reputation under your belt, welcome!


----------



## Jscs94 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just like badleroy I'm new here too, but this site seems to be an awesome database. Very knowledgeable dudes & dudetts. Like pretty much everyone else has & will say, stay away from websites. Ask the big boys at your gym seems to be a good start.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome to UGB.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 3, 2016)

Naps is LE written all over them.  They know who they are man.


----------

